# Need help getting a puppy!!!!



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My boyfriend and I live in St. Louis and we are planning to get a Maltese puppy. I'm a HUGE dog lover!!! 

However we couldn't find any breeder in Missouri from the AMA list of breeders. We are very cautious about this and want to find a reputable breeder to get a healthy puppy. 

Tonight we are staying in Kansas City, KA and we'll visit Colorado Springs in the next few days. Dose anyone know any breeders on our way (Missouri, Kansas, Colorado or Illinois)? 

Thanks very much!!!!~~~~


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

Also, the Babydoll Maltese breeder in Shawnee, KA refer me to someone else in the state, who is not on the AMA List.

Her name is Loretta and she locates in Topeka, KA. 

Has anybody heard of her??? Can I trust her????

Thanks!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Welcome to SM!

I'm not from that part of the country (and have more rescued mixes than purebreds), but maybe someone else on the board will be able to answer you in a while.

I do hope you're not looking for a puppy to pick up on your trip - I get the impression that good breeders' dogs are spoken for way ahead of time, and of course a good breeder and you will want to learn a lot about each other, first!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!

You know, you might want to look on Petfinder and look for a rescue. With all of the puppy mills (unfortunately) in that part of the country, there are often rescues from the mills on Petfinder. 

If you do buy from a breeder, you will want to do some research first to make sure they are breeders who are truly interested in the breed and not in just making money. There are some great threads on here that talk about that.

Good luck!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Check out some of the IL breeders.


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

QUOTE (mss @ Aug 18 2009, 01:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819083


> Welcome to SM!
> 
> I'm not from that part of the country (and have more rescued mixes than purebreds), but maybe someone else on the board will be able to answer you in a while.
> 
> I do hope you're not looking for a puppy to pick up on your trip - I get the impression that good breeders' dogs are spoken for way ahead of time, and of course a good breeder and you will want to learn a lot about each other, first![/B]


Thanks for your concern. We are not going to actually pick up a puppy on our way but only check out the breeders. And we want to see as many breeders as possible to compare and hopefully choose the reliable one. We've done a lot of research since we decided to get a maltese puppy and we hope we can distinguish the good breeders from the puppy mills!~

Thank you!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Foxstone Maltese is in Colorado. Sharon is a member here. (Vanitysmom).

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Vanitysmom (Sharon) is located in Eads CO, another breeder/member here is Tina, located in Burlingame KS. 

<a href="http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/" target="_blank"> 

Be aware any of the show breeders may be very busy with shows, and may not have the time to meet with you. :Welcome 1:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (nyx0313 @ Aug 17 2009, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819079


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My boyfriend and I live in St. Louis and we are planning to get a Maltese puppy. I'm a HUGE dog lover!!!
> 
> ...


Hello and :Welcome 4:

Here are some breeders from Illinois: 
Bingham-Porter, Sandy - Seabreeze Maltese - Charleston - 217-345-7571 [email protected] 
Filson, Cheryl - Cher-Chien Maltese - Aurora - 630-551-1722 [email protected] 
Martin, Daryl - Highland Park - 847-432-9314 [email protected] (I've never heard of her, but that's not saying much, LOL.)

It looks like Snocap Maltese is in Colorado:
Fitterer, Al - SnoCap Maltese - Highlands Ranch - 303-513-5122 [email protected] 

Also, if you're willing to drive a little south, perhaps you can stop by Oklahoma. I believe Tammy (Ta-Jon) is in Oklahoma.

Ta-Jon

Oh, and here's the AMA breeder list for your reference: AMA Breeder List

Good luck with your puppy search!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 18 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819241


> Hello and :Welcome 4:
> 
> Here are some breeders from Illinois:
> Bingham-Porter, Sandy - Seabreeze Maltese - Charleston - 217-345-7571 [email protected]
> ...



Cheryl Filson and Daryl Martin are both in the Chicago area. I know some folks who have gotten pups from Cheryl and they're wonderful. Charleston might be closer for you though. Have fun looking at puppies!!


----------



## starcham (Jan 29, 2011)

*Did You Find Your Puppy?*

I am in Illinois and just starting my search, so that I will be ready to go out in the spring.

Wondering if you found a good breeder and are happy with your puppy.

Post pics! Any information you provide will be greatly appreciated!

Star*


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Didn't realize it was an old thread.:blush:


----------

